
How to use Rust to develop firmware for bare metal (microcontroller) devices - febin
https://rust-embedded.github.io/book/
======
howard941
The link is to an online book which is pretty cool and the target processor
isn't far off (stm32f3 but my hardware guy prefers kinetis for some reason, at
least we're in the same cortex land). Timely in that I was looking at a couple
of weeks downtime with the new year and perhaps this can fill it productively
although I'm only guardedly optimistic: It's going to be hard to supplant the
nice build environment I get in the IAR product

------
gaze
I’ll switch to Rust for embedded once there’s a really solid USB stack. UART
don’t cut it no more for talking to a computer. Seems to be in the works
though!

